
The web feels slower and more broken each day - kluck
http://www.nngroup.com/articles/website-response-times/
======
kluck
I just came across this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6825557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6825557)
where another user expresses his/her feeling about the perceived performance
of websites these days.

And I myself also feel that it is a real problem. Developers (like myself and
a lot of hackernews folk) should tackle this. I constantly find myself
switching browsers because none really fits the bill. No browser works with
all websites - there is too much complexitiy going on while in theory it could
be so simple...

A lot is to blame for heavy use of JavaScript where it is not actually needed.
But I am sure there are many more reasons.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I think you've just forgotten how things used to be. Like if you encounter
BSOD or something, you'll get upset. But do you remember how often Windows 3.1
freeware / shareware apps crashed? I also remember sites which said
immediately, that this site operates only using IE 6 or something similar,
refusing completely to load without right browser.

When I create web sites, I'll always focus on performance. Like most of pages
require just single item to be downloaded and no, I'm not inlining stuff. I'm
just reusing already downloaded stuff. And even amount of that stuff is
minimized. Benefit? On slow mobile connection my pages load in under a second,
versus many sites which might take minutes(!) yes, that's right to load.

I'm sure anyone using NoScript has noticed how full of s*t many popular web
sites are today. My sites all load from single domain using https, no 3rd part
junk.

~~~
kluck
I try to create fast websites as well. For that reason I really use no
javascript. At all. None. With all the new HTML5 media tags there is really no
reason.

Another problem is a typical website these days contains a lot other stuff
_around_ the actual content that needs to be loaded, like adverts...

------
rayiner
The browsing experience on my quad core MBP is slower than on the 300 MHz PII
I had in 1998 (on a 256k DSL connection) and isn't one bit better for all the
bling. I actually feel pangs of bitterness when I see websites in 1990's
movies. Just text and images like God intended.

At some point, the eye rapists took over all media. TV, movies, the web.
Everything is more in your face and terrible than it was 20 years ago.

~~~
kluck
It should be possible to create visually appealing websites _without_
JavaScript and using standard system fonts.

------
kluck
That guy [1] used search engine autocomplete to find out that many people
search for phrases like "why is facebook so slow". This is really just another
indication of something beeing terribly wrong here...

[1] [http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2013/why-is-the-web-so-
slow/](http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2013/why-is-the-web-so-slow/)

------
fwn
With rightly adjusted content filters, the web today is blazingly fast. The NY
Times loads in under 2 seconds, the most popular German news provider
(spiegel.de) in roughly a second. No external sources loaded.

Very heavy pages like Google Maps do have some speed issues, but I guess
that's at least partly caused by my core i5 instead of my internet connection.

Sounds like a client problem to me.

~~~
epylar
I'm interested in rightly adjusting my content filters. How could I do this?

~~~
fwn
I mostly use ublock with many lists and a few custom filters/rules for
services I don't like. I don't want pages to appear broken. Therefore no
Noscript etc.

------
dv35z
Disappointing that the observations from article (which is from 2010) still
apply, and appear to be even worse.

